# Radioamatierisms >  Midland Alan 100 PLUS kad raida tad sīc

## erikonkuls

Sveiki. Problēma sekojoša. Midland Alan 100 PLUS rācijai, kad spiež TX tad otrā galā uztverot ir tikai sīkšana. Apskatoties diapazonu ar SDR tad arī var "redzēt" _"platu_" sīkšanu. Antenai SWR ir noregulēts, bet pats labākais kad pielieku 50ohm dummy load pretestību, tad sīkšana pazūd. 

Kur jārok?  ::  Vai raidītājs čupā?

----------


## princ_fm

Midlandiem klasiskā vaina aukstais lodējums, vēl blakus trafam ir 470Mkf kondiķis, tas arī brīnumus taisa.

----------


## erikonkuls

jā, atradu jau to auksto lodējumu, bija vesalās divās vietās.  ::  klau cik saprotu tam mikrofonam vajag pastiprinātāja shēmiņu, savādāk otrā galā knapi var dzirdēt. ko iesakat? "pusītes" arī pārskaņoju no 27,115mhz uz 17,110mhz.

----------


## princ_fm

Kas par mikrafonu? Parasti tur kondensatornieks stāv un ar to pietiek lai darbinātu uz plates esošo pastiprinātāju modulatoram. Nomaini to kondiķi blakus trafam, parasti tas ir nožuvis , jā būs beigts tad arī modulācija nav pietiekoši dziļa.

----------


## erikonkuls

Tagad kaut kāds dinamiskais stāv. Pamēģināšu visādus kondensatorniekus. pie trafa nav 470mkf kondiķa. Skat bildi.

----------


## erikonkuls

Ar mikrofonu viss sanāca, tagad viss strādā, arī vairs nesīc. Vienīgi jautājums kā izdarīt lai ieslēdzot ir uzreiz 13 kanāls nevis 9 un kā uztaisīt, lai ar vienu slēdzi var pārslēgt atpakaļ no krievu/poļu uz eiropas standartu? Lai dabūtu poļu standartu, pie kvarca kāru klāt kondiķi.

----------

